# What Else That's Similar To The Padron 1964 and 1926 Anniversary?



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

My favorite stoges right now are the Padron 1964 and 1926 Anniversary. I think what I love most about them is the unbelievably smooth draw. I've never smoked another cigar like this - it's like there is a channel in the middle of the cigar...such a light pull and you get a mouthful of smoke...it's just divine!!

Anyway, I can't seem to find anything else like one of these - I love the flavor...everything about it...but really looking for anything else that has a similar draw. 

Any recommendations? I'm not concerned about brand or price really (the Padron's I bought were around $25-30 a piece I think...but WELL worth it).


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know if anything fully meets that flavor profile but there are some nice high end sticks. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown is an excellent maduro. Arturo Fuente Opus X and Anejo are always highly sought after and unique. Liga Privada No.9 by Drew Estate has always received a lot of praise. And lately the Los Blancos Nine has received a lot of positive attention. Oliva V is also an amazing smoke very flavorful and well made. My Father by Don Pepin Garcia is a very good smoke as well. CAO Brazilia and CAO Italia may not be high end sticks but in my opinion are as good as a lot of high end cigars and a fraction of the price. Tatuaje La Riqueza and Tatuaje El Truinfador are very nice as well, often compared to Cubans in quality. Padilla Miami and Padilla 1932 are also fantastic cigars.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Oliva V in robusto and lancero are good, but no padron 64 or 26. The padron 1964 maduro corona(which is longer than normal corona) is my favorite. I have yet to find something that compares. This is subjective of course. 

I will be watching this thread, as i have looked and never found anything. Eventually i want to buy a few boxes of these.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

codykrr said:


> Oliva V in robusto and lancero are good, but no padron 64 or 26. The padron 1964 maduro corona(which is longer than normal corona) is my favorite. I have yet to find something that compares. This is subjective of course.
> 
> I will be watching this thread, as i have looked and never found anything. Eventually i want to buy a few boxes of these.


I updated my post with even more, but like both you and I said, nothing really compares. I love Padron, they most likely will always be my favorite cigar company. Amazing quality, great prices, uber flavorful, superb taste.

I prefer the Principe sizes for the 1926 and 1964. A great 30-45 minute smoke. Like heaven.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, I have heard that the Nica Libre has the same strain of wrapper as the Padron's, and a very similar taste, draw, burn, etc...BUT, I have one in my humi for 6 months now and have yet to try it, so I cant say for sure, but they look and smell very similar!!! I will try it tomorrow and let u know...very nice price point though...if u like maddy's, and want some power, go with an LFD Ligero or Double Ligero, pretty much my #1 go-to cigar right now!!! Oliva V is amazing as well...try the Camacho Triple Maduro, very chocolatey and earthy with lots of coffee, but not too much strength...also, try the Padron 3000, great stick for a 1/4 the price of the Anni series...ummm...Diesel, La Gloria Cubana Maddy...are you just looking for the flavor and draw of the Padron or are you wanting some power behind it??? Too many to list right now, maybe tomorrow!!! Peace

- D


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If price isn't an issue then by all means keep smoking what you are smoking. I am not trying to be judgmental...if you like what you are smoking then why try to find something "like it", just smoke "it". 

If you are looking for something similar and want to find value and more bang for your buck then I think the botl have made some fine suggestions above.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I do like what I'm smoking, and believe me, I'll always have some Anni's in my humidor...like most folks though, I like trying new things...and I figured if there was anything else out there with similar characteristics...I'd love to give it a shot.

I'm really most interested in a cigar with a similar draw...but ideally, it would be different in most every other way. And certainly, if I could find something similar in the $10-12 price range instead of the $30-35 price range...that would be a big bonus too.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> OK, I have heard that the Nica Libre has the same strain of wrapper as the Padron's, and a very similar taste, draw, burn, etc...BUT, I have one in my humi for 6 months now and have yet to try it, so I cant say for sure, but they look and smell very similar!!! I will try it tomorrow and let u know...very nice price point though


Yeah, I'd say so...

I can't post links yet - but if you look up Nica Libre on Cigar.com...

"Fans of Padron should enjoy this cigar since it encapsulates the same flavors without the high price point, so it works as a great alternative to Padron. We enjoy this blend around the office as an everyday go-to cigar since its rich, smooth, flavorful, well constructed and maintains an enjoyable aroma."


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That being the case I think you should try a Paradigm 262. The first 1/3 or so of that cigar is unlike the traditional Padron flavor but the last part of the cigar is very Padronesque. The draw on a 262 is too die for and their construction is impeccable.

For the record, I would agree that the draw on the 64s I have enjoyed has been sublime.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

The last Alec Bradley Prensado I had reminded me a 1964 maduro.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> That being the case I think you should try a Paradigm 262. The first 1/3 or so of that cigar is unlike the traditional Padron flavor but the last part of the cigar is very Padronesque. The draw on a 262 is too die for and their construction is impeccable.
> 
> For the record, I would agree that the draw on the 64s I have enjoyed has been sublime.


where can you get say, 5 of these? I only found them available per box on their website. I usually buy from Cigar.com and they don't seem to carry them.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

The draw on any cigar can vary, so this is what I would suggest...
Grab a draw tool, I bought one off of one of our members, Boom, on here and it is excellent.
Believe me, it is a worthy investment.
I would shoot him a PM, and see if he has any more or see if he can make you one.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The best price for singles that I have found is in Kansas City at Outlaw. I believe they run in the high 8s to low 10s.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

IMHO They is nothing like Padron 64 24


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't found a stick yet that say Padron to me that wasn't a Padron. There is something in the profile of all their blends that is unque and say Padron. 

The only thing the Nica Libre has in common with Padron is the knock off band design. They just don't have the unique Padron profile.

If you want a less expensive stick with that Padron taste give the Padron 1000 series sticks a try. They aren't just the same as 64s but way closer than the Nica Libre. The 1000 series (I smoke a lot of the 3000s) still are a stick that when I smoke one I say to myself "this is why I smoke cigars".


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Padron 64 are my favorite cigars to date, the draw is superb, lots of smoke and the taste profile is great. I never had a bad padron yet.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

choinga said:


> Yeah, I'd say so...
> 
> I can't post links yet - but if you look up Nica Libre on Cigar.com...
> 
> "Fans of Padron should enjoy this cigar since it encapsulates the same flavors without the high price point, so it works as a great alternative to Padron. We enjoy this blend around the office as an everyday go-to cigar since its rich, smooth, flavorful, well constructed and maintains an enjoyable aroma."


Sometimes marketers are known to "stretch the truth just a little bit (read - lie through their teeth)". This is one of those times. The regular Padron x000 series isn't all that expensive and Nica Libre isn't bad for a yard gar, but it isn't even close to being in the same league.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> when I smoke one I say to myself "this is why I smoke cigars".


Awesome line.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing. LOL! I'm not a seasoned smoker by anymeans, but I had my first 64's recently. That said, I'm in trouble. Have not had a smoking experience with anything else like that of Jorge's 64 Exclusivo. Not one.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

J Daly said:


> Nothing. LOL! I'm not a seasoned smoker by anymeans, but I had my first 64's recently. That said, I'm in trouble. Have not had a smoking experience with anything else like that of Jorge's 64 Exclusivo. Not one.


where do you find these? i can't find any information on them at all??


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

choinga said:


> where do you find these? i can't find any information on them at all??


He is talking about a Padron '64 Exclusivo.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

As other's have said, Nica Libre is an okay cigar for the price but comes nowhere close the the flavor profile of a Padron.

The only cigar I have had that matches the Padron is.....a Padron!

As far as costs go, I've gotten lucky a couple of times (not often though) in getting Padron 1964 for around $7 per stick on the auction sites in 5 packs.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

piperdown said:


> As other's have said, Nica Libre is an okay cigar for the price but comes nowhere close the the flavor profile of a Padron.
> 
> The only cigar I have had that matches the Padron is.....a Padron!
> 
> As far as costs go, I've gotten lucky a couple of times (not often though) in getting Padron 1964 for around $7 per stick on the auction sites in 5 packs.


Holy moly, was that on c-bid? I'll have to keep an eye out for them if so!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

choinga said:


> My favorite stoges right now are the Padron 1964 and 1926 Anniversary. I think what I love most about them is the unbelievably smooth draw. I've never smoked another cigar like this - it's like there is a channel in the middle of the cigar...such a light pull and you get a mouthful of smoke...it's just divine!!
> 
> Anyway, I can't seem to find anything else like one of these - I love the flavor...everything about it...but really looking for anything else that has a similar draw.
> 
> Any recommendations? I'm not concerned about brand or price really (the Padron's I bought were around $25-30 a piece I think...but WELL worth it).


The two most similar cigar lines would undoubtedly be Brick House by J.C. Newman Cigar Co. and Alec Bradley's Prensado, the Brick House (Nicaraguan Habano Subido) is a fair match to the '64 line, and the Prensado (Honduran Trojes) are on par with the '26's. No Opus (Rosado), VSG (Sumatra), Anejo (Connecticut Broadleaf), will come close to the aforementioned cigars, and if for no other reason other than actually possessing Nicaraguan tobaccos; on a leap, one may consider a Diamond Crown Maximus (Ecuadorian El Bajo Sungrown Rosado) as a close compromise as a middle of the road (cross between the '26 & '64 lines) cigar. Or Gurkha's Assassin line (Brazilian Sungrown Araparica), or even Illusione's Classic Document's line (Nicaraguan Cafe Colorado), are all feasible alternatives to Padron's Anniverersario lines.

() : denotes wrapper


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

choinga said:


> where do you find these? i can't find any information on them at all??


I believe Famous has them, but a local B&M carries them constantly in my area. I get'em around $42 a fiver +tax 6%.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Dog Rockets said:


> Holy moly, was that on c-bid? I'll have to keep an eye out for them if so!


cigarauctioneer.com actually.
Not sure if it was people didn't see them or thought they'd go to high.
And, that was the price of the cigar after figuring in shipping. It was just over $35 so something like $7.09 or something like that.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> The two most similar cigar lines would undoubtedly be Brick House by J.C. Newman Cigar Co. and Alec Bradley's Prensado, the Brick House (Nicaraguan Habano Subido) is a fair match to the '64 line, and the Prensado (Honduran Trojes) are on par with the '26's. No Opus (Rosado), VSG (Sumatra), Anejo (Connecticut Broadleaf), will come close to the aforementioned cigars, and if for no other reason other than actually possessing Nicaraguan tobaccos; on a leap, one may consider a Diamond Crown Maximus (Ecuadorian El Bajo Sungrown Rosado) as a close compromise as a middle of the road (cross between the '26 & '64 lines) cigar. Or Gurkha's Assassin line (Brazilian Sungrown Araparica), or even Illusione's Classic Document's line (Nicaraguan Cafe Colorado), are all feasible alternatives to Padron's Anniverersario lines.
> 
> () : denotes wrapper


Hmm Brick House I remember I only tried it once but it did not seem too similar to me to the Padron anniversary


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

denarok said:


> Hmm Brick House I remember I only tried it once but it did not seem too similar to me to the Padron anniversary


Try the corona larga, it's got the most similar body and strength profile to the '64 line.


----------



## ericguttormson (Feb 24, 2011)

What Else That's Similar To The Padron 1964 and 1926 Anniversary?

*I have an answer!* First let me tell you that the1964 Padron is my favorite cigar on the planet. But... if you want a cheaper cigar alternative try a Fonseca Cubano Limitado which you can get for under $7.


----------



## JeremiahGuy (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for the thread resurrection but it had to be done. 

I have just started smoking cigars and thus far nothing I've tried can compare to the 1964 Padron. (Haven't tried any Cubans though.)

As far as flavor profile goes, I just tried La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso, and it started out tasting quite a bit like the Padron. Not exactly as robust, and the flavor seemed to die off halfway through, but it was tasty, and it had a HUGE draw, way more than the 1964 Exclusivo. Easiest draw I've had, which may have caused the tobacco to get too hot quickly and may account for why the flavor died off. Still wasn't as good as the Padron, but it tasted similar to me. Might be worth a shot.


----------

